# I got temporarily suspend



## melly2times310 (Mar 3, 2018)

I got a email saying I was temporarily suspend for making a wrong turn at the station and it said I need to follow certain steps to be reinstated but didn’t state what steps I had to follow. Has this happen to anybody?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

At least you got a reason.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

elaborate. how did you make a wrong turn at the station? did you try to go out the same door you came in or something?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Brandon Wilson said:


> elaborate. how did you make a wrong turn at the station? did you try to go out the same door you came in or something?


Saw someone do that the other day. Drove in. Loaded up. Backed out.


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Saw someone do that the other day. Drove in. Loaded up. Backed out.


Ditto.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

^^
LOL

Go talk to a black vest drone. Or whoever runs the WH you typically go to. State your case and apologize for the complete ignorance on your part. Remind them how good your track record was up to that point and be sincere. That should be the quickest way to get your foot back in the door to reinstatement.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

And if that doesn't work, a few twenties rolled up in a handshake should do it (there are cameras everywhere, be cool about it)


----------

